# What & How? Slime Tenules?



## swimwiththefishes (Jul 31, 2014)

Howdy Community,

Ok here is a picture of what is going on in my tank :








[/url][/IMG]

You can see these white slimey tenules (stringers) they are attached to alot of the substrate etc etc. fish swim through and past it doesn't stick or seem to bother them but no idea what this is or how it became. WQ: This is bugging me a bit i have done to water samples top and middle, in the span of 3 days with a water change (20%) in between and the levels are ALL at base with ammonia MAYBE at .25 I pulled all decor and rinsed and replaced and this crap is still there. NOW saying this the tank is going through a cycle for filter but i dont recall ever seeing this before even in my old tank. I have some waste control and introd that yesterday as well as a topper of bacteria as recommended. I dont see a change as of yet i know its early but do you think this will help or do i need a freakin pleco type or algae fish to go at it? Water changes cant suck the tenules I bought a turkey baster the other day to see if i can systematically suck up the tenules. will try today.
I looked at a few diff sites in algae and mold etc haven't seen anything quite specific to this with pictures.

any ideas and or recommends? remember water change isnt going to remove as they will stay with in water level attached to whatever.

Cheers.
*c/p*


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no idea what that is sorry man. But if you don't have snails or shrimp I would try some alge control products like this one...


Amazon.com : API Algaefix Algae Control, 16-Ounce : Aquarium Algae Scrapers : Pet Supplies

Good luck someone more informed will tell us more


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If I read correctly you have already added some waste remover product?Stop using anything like that(including algae killers).These products may remove the slime but will not deal with the reason you are getting them and they will return IMO,besides possibly damaging bacteria you are trying to establish.
My geuss is it is a bio film/slime from your tank being new.It will probly go away eventually,but removing it is all good and quicker.Try an old toothbrush to twirl around it like spaghetti.It is harmless if it is bio whatever,but unsightly also.


----------



## swimwiththefishes (Jul 31, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> If I read correctly you have already added some waste remover product?Stop using anything like that(including algae killers).These products may remove the slime but will not deal with the reason you are getting them and they will return IMO,besides possibly damaging bacteria you are trying to establish.
> My geuss is it is a bio film/slime from your tank being new.It will probly go away eventually,but removing it is all good and quicker.Try an old toothbrush to twirl around it like spaghetti.It is harmless if it is bio whatever,but unsightly also.


AS much as I hate using Chem or treatments (not natural) I did you use waste control / Aquarium Bacteria as a replenish/ counter. (ok i may have panicked a little) *r2.

ISSUE: Filament type spinules / cobweb like slime Severity-medium

FACTORS AFFECTING? : ok so this is what i noticed and adjusted-- Stupid filter (My fault) was not at Max capacity filtration / was 3/4ish - saying that the slime must have been filtered a bit because it was restricting flow THROUGH my bio bag (clogged) and was back spilling out of the pump res into the tank (so effectively even filtrating less) removed bio bag replaced with 20ppi filter and increased circulation 
TURNED to max.
OVER lighting / Was leaving Canopy lights on to much to long. like 530 am to 6-7 pm (adjusted) lights on at 5 am 6am feed 7am sun is up producing light across room (NOT direct) as to low light the tank light goes off) work or play come home light on at 5-6 light on for few hours feeding in there, off when i go to bed. Seeing as i read most algae slime stuff like that needs good light as part of the combo to produce we will see.
TEMPERATURE : The temp was on the low side increased to 78-79+ 
Introduced a catfish (small) nothing to do with slime? but makes me feel comfy knowing I have a maintenance man / woman in the tank whether its false security or not *r2.
As of this Morning SMALL traces of it still BUT 150% better... but because i did a bit of changing it will be hard to determine which or all is why. AS for a return we will see? like i said somewhere before I never saw this on my other tanks in the past so we will see. MY fish are acting like fish which they kinda weren't before I can see they are definitely MORE comfortable NOW then previously).

STOCK: 30G
1-Afra Cichlid - blue stripped (looks like convict kinda But isnt)
1-Deep Tanzania
1-Bumble Bee
1-Melanochromis auratus- YELLOW STRIPED
(2) Danios
(1) Small catfish (forget what they called him/her)

And yes I am cycling WITH these fish in the tank as I did with previous tanks.

So now i guess I wait and see what will happen with this slime if it comes back etc with the new parameters i have in place. *pc
UP side if it comes back more work yada yada and wife is like all ...EWWWWWW! i can maybe convince we need a bigger tank that may help the problem...(which is the over all goal of my new fish tank) As long as she keeps naming them we are solid. *r2


----------



## swimwiththefishes (Jul 31, 2014)

Just thought i would show how much light this tank gets with the light off during the day. 730 am ...what appears to be DIRECT sunlight in the tank is in fact the reflection of sunlight off the glass from the couch. 







[/url][/IMG]

cheers.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

The only growth I have seen similar was due to cold water. Water temps 75 to 81 Fahrenheit might eliminate.


----------

